# 1938 Macy's Cyclone 80



## Freqman1 (Apr 25, 2018)

A huge thanks to Joel for transporting this bike from Copake for me. This is the earliest TF I've seen-May '38. Not perfect but I'm very pleased with this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 25, 2018)

Definitely jealous...are those aluminum fenders??


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 25, 2018)

Yes they are Mike. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 25, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Yes they are Mike. V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 25, 2018)

Nice bike Shawn WOOW!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 25, 2018)

Beautiful bike, Shawn.
She's the real miracle on 34th St.


----------



## the2finger (Apr 29, 2018)

I need one of those chain guards for the old ladies Dayton


----------

